# ♥ do you want a horse manip pictures ?



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Those are some great manips!
Here are some pictures of Nova, use what you like...

I like black and red or black and blue
"There's something about the outside of a horse, that's good for the inside of a man"


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow! I love them!! Could you do one of my horse Jack? Maybe purple, blue red colours? Could you write somewhere "Jack - My Pride and Joy" or "love, hope, dream" please? 

You can choose any pictures that you would like to use.. thanks so much!!!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I would also love one! Maybe just do something creative? Because I don't have any ideas xP She's a QH mare










































































So sorry for so many pics! Just chose what you want from them!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh yes please, this is Buzz
could I have like reds, blues.
could it say The wind of heaven is that which blows between a horse's ears
or maybe just his name haha


----------



## Shetty (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi ; )

Okay for all manip  I finished the first for mliponoga. 
I like your pictures , when i'll have finish the others manip , 
I think I make a new manip with your pictures for you 

Often , i try to do two manip for each peoples 

1 ;








http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/226/riding1.png

2 ; with clear 









http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/3337/ried.png
​


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

This is Lakota. I'd like to have calm colors I guess(dark blues,dark greens, grays) and the words, "a horse is an angel without wings"


----------



## Shetty (Oct 15, 2010)

Woah , so beautiful painto !
*For peppyrox;*

1 :








http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/4945/riding2.png

2 :








http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/5205/riding3.png


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Great could you do one for me? please x

Text: 'Country Man'
colour: blue/green


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

your really good can u do me one?
my horses name is timmy and i have no idea what colours i want so u can do whatever u like with them


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much!! I really like it, you have such great work!!!


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow!! You are good!!! I'll post some pictures when I get back from vacation, is that okay??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

If you want, you can do some for me and Vinnie 
Our pictures are here:
http://s1002.photobucket.com/albums/af144/fasaaid/Vinnie2010/

I like the style of your first manip ;P
As for the color, I don't care, whatever you think will be good. Our show colors are baby pink and black, though.
Text would be maybe FA Saaid Halim "Vinnie", but if that doesn't work, you can use the quote in my signature.  Size doesn't matter, but bigger would be best 

Thanks!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is a link that actually works, sorry about that!
Vinnie 2010 pictures by fasaaid - Photobucket


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

If you are still doing them I would but very happy if you could do one for my mare Shocks. I had her put down a few weeks ago due to colic. :-(
You can put whatever on it like _never forgotten_ or something along those lines, the color doesn't matter.


----------



## Shetty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Hi 
Wow , i'm so late ; ) . Ok for everybody , and for AnnaLover :*

*With a text :*









http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/3189/notee.png

*without a text :*









http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/7808/nothtex.png


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

If possible could you do one of my Arabian mare? her name is Majestk Europea and her colours are Black, White, And Purple.
Majestk Europea :: 030.jpg picture by KindJump - Photobucket
Majestk Europea :: n1259091919_30144004_5794.jpg picture by KindJump - Photobucket
Majestk Europea :: 024.jpg picture by KindJump - Photobucket
If you can't see the pics the password is Europea2
Also Here are some quote ideas 
" No hour of life is spent wasted in the saddle."
"My horse is my hero."
"If you ask me to choose between you and my horse, I guess I would be getting my saddle ready."
"My horses feet are swift as rolling thunder, He carries me away from all my fears and when the world threatens to fall asunder his mane is there to wimpe away my tears."


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks so much I love it!!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

if your still doing some i would love one  Her name is dakota and im not shure for the colors anything goes just not pink lol and i would love it to say "there is no secret so close as that between rider and horse" thank you so much !!!!


----------



## Shetty (Oct 15, 2010)

Hii guy ! 
I finish the 4th manip , wich is for RedTree.  I hope that it's you want . 










News: You can also want a 2nd manip , avatar of profil pictures 

I saw there are a lot of manip so late  It's no a problem , i'll do everything.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow thankyou soo much


----------



## Shetty (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi 
I'm so sorry , i take a plane this afternoon for one week for holiday . I promess, i do everything when I come back, xx


----------

